# voice-over , voiceover



## Aleda

Qué es trabajar como over-voice o voice-over?
Lo vi en un cv de un traductor.


----------



## zebedee

Voice over es hacer la voz en off en la tele o en una película.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Voice over is when you have a foreign movie or advertisement and an interpreter´s voice replaces the voice of the speaker of the foreign language.


----------



## esance

Si la definición de gotitadeleche es correcta se le llama "doblaje"

Dentro de la faceta de actor de doblaje, Carlos Latre ha participado en Mortadelo
y Filemón, poniendo voz a cinco de los personajes de la versión.

I hope this helped!


----------



## zebedee

Voice-overs can be used for a variety of reasons, not necessarily just for "doblaje", specially in documentaries where the images are of flora and fauna and the voice-over gives the commentary.
That's why I translated it as "Voz en off".
But if you saw it in a translator's CV, then yes, in this case it's "doblaje"


----------



## gotitadeleche

For further explanation, here is the dictionary definition:

voice-o·ver or voice·o·ver [ voisvr ]
n. 
The voice of an unseen narrator, or of an onscreen character not seen speaking, in a movie or a television broadcast. 
A film or videotape recording narrated by a voice-over. 

The American Heritage ® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition
Copyright © 2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Published by the Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.
© 1996-2004 yourDictionary.com, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## esance

Ok,gracias!

entonces ya puestos como sería "doblaje"?¿?


----------



## belén

doblar en inglés se dice to dub
por tanto, doblaje es dubbing

En cuanto al que trabaja haciendo voice overs, en la terminología cinematográfica y publicitaria, a parte de como muy bien habéis dicho, doblador, también lo llaman locutor.

Saludos


----------



## Aleda

gracias a todos.

Veo que tengo respuestas para elegir!!


----------



## Maika

Esa voz narrando que escuchas en el teatro, o en eventos musicales, explicando algo, es una voz en off


----------



## exacto

Alguien puede ayudarme a traducir "voice over" la encuentro en una presentacion de power point, en el area de notas, justo antes de empezar cada nota.

Gracias


----------



## Ilmo

*voice-over* 
(Television, Film) recorded narration or voice added after the completion of a film; film or video sequence containing an off-screen narrator; voice of an off-screen character or narrator


----------



## exacto

Thank you very much!


----------



## wss

¿Cómo se diría esto en español?


----------



## exacto

Se diría:  Narración, o voz del narrador


----------



## Alphadan

Spanish: Voz en Off


----------



## wss

¡Gracias, Exacto y Alphadan!


----------



## locro del norte

ya estoy terminando la traducción!
estoy traduciendo el elenco y hay una 

voice-over recording
  que no sé qué significa, ideas? aportes?
gracias
Locro


----------



## locro del norte

sólo falta las dos últimas palabras de tooooda la traducción,denme una manito y me voy a dormir!!!
please
Locro


----------



## galesa

una grabación de voz???


----------



## Bethlehem

¿Qué tal "voz grabada"?

Saludos


----------



## locro del norte

gracias por los intentos, alguien sabe a qué se refiere, qué significa voice-over? asi una explicación general...


----------



## Bethlehem

No sé de qué va tu traducción pero, como dices que estás traduciendo el elenco, supongo que te refieres a algo que tiene que ver con un espectáculo. Si es así, sería una voz grabada de alguien que no aparece en el espectáculo. Sería algo así como una voz en off pero grabada ya que una voz en off también puede ser en directo. No sé si me he explicado bien...


----------



## bobobaby

Es la voz de un narrador que no está en la pantalla como un un locutor


----------



## galesa

o cuando traducen una programa o peli y el voz que usan en la otra idioma es un "voice-over recording " o cuando añaden un voz despues de grabar


----------



## locro del norte

gracias chicos, 
galesa: cuando traducen un*a* programa o peli y *el* voz que usan en *la* otra idioma es un "voice-over recording " o cuando añaden un voz despues de grabar, sería "voz sobregrabada"?
habrá algún término técnico?
GRACIAS por la gran ayuda
Locro


----------



## juviereject

locro del norte said:


> gracias chicos,
> galesa: cuando traducen un*a* programa o peli y *el* voz que usan en *la* otra idioma es un "voice-over recording " o cuando añaden un voz despues de grabar, sería "voz sobregrabada"?
> habrá algún término técnico?
> GRACIAS por la gran ayuda
> Locro


This doesn´t help someone who is trying to help you. 
Yes Galesa it´s un programa, la voz, el otro idioma. 
As for you Locro, it should be *una* voz.


----------



## mtymx

hola a todos!!! Tengo una pregunta, el significado de voiceover es "doblaje"? o existe diferencia entre dubbing y voiceover?

gracias!!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Hola:

Yo he visto "voice-over" traducido como "voz sobrepuesta" o "voz en off" se trata de una persona fuera de cuadro cuya voz se escucha sobre escenas de un filme. También le llaman así a la voz del locutor cuando no aparece en la escena pero describe lo que está sucediendo.

Y "dubbing" como doblaje en general. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## neveda

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Tampiqueña. "Voz en off" me parece más apropiado que "doblaje."


----------



## mtymx

hola!!

Entonces es algo asi, como el narrador de una pelicula?


----------



## gotitadeleche

In the WordReference dictionary you can find:

*voice-over*

1 a: the voice of an unseen narrator speaking (as in a motion picture or television commercial) b: the voice of a visible character (as in a motion picture) expressing unspoken thoughts


----------



## Manganzón

Good afternoon everybody i need you to help me translating this: VOICE-OVER ARTIST.

Thank you


----------



## igres

Hola Manganzón,

He visto que lo traducen por *"locutores, narradores, artistas... de voz en off"*, dependiendo del trabajo que realizen.

Espero que te ayude

Saludos


----------



## ilaló

Hola Manganzón, 
Yo recién lo traduje como "Locución en Off".  Claro que no es el nombre de la persona, pero me habían indicado que era una forma adecuada de reconocer a esta persona en los créditos de un vídeo.


----------



## Manganzón

Muchas gracias a ambos eso tiene sentido.


----------



## ALaTica

Hello:

Anybody knows how to say 'talent' in Spanish? 
As in ..we can assure that your talent speaks free of any foreign accent. 
They are refering to a voice over talent.
My best try is: 'talento de voz para grabaciones'.

Thanks.


----------



## chimu

i think is

"Nosotros aseguramos que tu talento habla por si solo de cualquier acento extranjero"

or something like that.


----------



## mrgshelton

Hi, aLaTica...and welcome to the forums!

In the example 'your talent," refers to the *artista* who does the voice*-*overs. In show business ("show biz"), *talent* refers to the people who are performing, as well as their _talento_ for doing it. Used as _artista, _*talent* it is always singular..."For the dancing chorus, they brought in *talent* from Disney." Or, "I needed to find a *talent* for the event, so I brought in a Chinese acrobatic troupe."

I hope this helps.


----------



## ALaTica

Thank you for your replies!


----------



## lulu74

hola  a tod@s, 
en un guión de película me sale entre paréntesis _voice over _y lo que dice el personaje, como lo puedo traducir, alguna idea? voz de fondo?
gracias 

lui


----------



## Idiomático

voz superpuesta


----------



## soniabataller

Hola a todos!
Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre enseñanza virtual y combinada y me sale la siguiente frase:
_These included face-to-face sessions
with tutor support, handouts, and online activities using social software and
the use of voice-over text._

Cómo puedo traducir *voice-over text*?????? Ninguno de los post ya escritos me sirven realmente....

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Anhell#06

Estimados,
Les paso un enlace que puede ayudar.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voice-over

Un abrazo,
Anhell#06


----------



## Oblong

Bueno, algo tarde para responder esto, pero hace poco traduje un texto que iniciaba con *"voiceover text"*. Lo traduje como *"texto hablado"* puesto que era como una instrucción solamente. El término más usado es *"voz en off"*, es un anglisismo, pero igual creo que dependiendo del contexto se podría usar *"narración"*, *"texto hablado"* o incluso *"doblaje"* para ser más específicos.

Best,  (don't mind this emoticon, I just like it, no specific meaning here!)


----------



## raserran

En mi trabajo de traducción hago lo siguiente:
Voice over: «voz superpuesta» algunas veces «voz de fondo»
Dubbing: «doblaje»
Y cuando se superpone texto escrito (_closed caption_) a lo hablado en el video, pero manteniendo el tiempo de duración de la voz: «subtitulado».


----------

